# New to site!



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

*kciaccio*

I am a yard haunter in Pearland Texas. I started in 2004 and got hooked. I love to design a yard that will put fear into my neighborhood on Halloween. I have joined this site to share my failures and sucesses. Hoping to learn how to creat the best yard haunt in Texas! I have a video from last year on you tube called ciaccio manor.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

howdy


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I am glad too find out I am not the only one who loves Halloween! I have been an the neighborhood maniac since 2004. Proof is my you tube video under ciaccio manor. 




As with any obsession I am trying to out due each year. Looking forward to chat rooms and sharing idea's with the rest of you sicko's!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum kciaccio. I'm watching your vid now


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Kc
glad you could stop in.
Do you make your own props for your yard?
Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

You'll get plenty of ideas from here.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

*Thanks!*

What do ya think?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to the family. Nice choice of background music in your vid.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya KC welcome!!! This place is super fun.... jump on in!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY!!! VIDEOS!!!  we love videos and pics too


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey there kciaccio! It's great to see another Texan on the forum  I'm in Richmond, just outside Sugar Land.

Welcome, & enjoy yourself here!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hey KC! glad ya joined
!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi KC, welcome home. Yeah we've all been down the failure road, lol. Although you can consider them all in a positive light as long as you learn from them. I'll be looking forward to seeing you around.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Kciaccio. I'm new here too. Welcome aboard amigo.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome! This is a great place to learn.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the fourm! Great vids! Looks like you get lot of TOT's!
Make yourself at home here! Everyone is wonderful at jumping in and giving a hand....or a foot.....or a bone....or a piece of rotting flesh.....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome fellow Texan!

We have a fun group here. Hope to learn from you. You have a great haunt.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard kciaccio.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Hell ya! Those are the best kind.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A late welcome, but none the less!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome kc looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard kciacco. vid looks good, like the music. did you make all the props?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy & Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and wecome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*hey there*

Welcome Kc!


----------

